# RealAlternative for mac?



## DJ Rep (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi as most people do I need to stream some Real Media but I am a bit dubious about downloading RealOne for Mac as the PC version is full of ads and spyware etc.
I am wondering if this is the case for the mac version as well and if so is there, like on the PC, a Real Alternative or can I install the codecs so that Quicktime Player or ITunes can stream the media
Thanks
Dan


----------



## btoth (Jun 20, 2004)

I personally try to avoid anything by Real, but the RealOne player for OS X doesn't have all the crap that it does on Windows, so it's no big deal to have it installed.  I don't know about streaming music from it, but I'm sure you can do so with Quicktime (need Pro?) or iTunes somehow.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 20, 2004)

I use RealOne all the time and it's fine.  It's actually just a single application, and doesn't install a bunch of codecs and spyware all over your system.

It's perfectly safe, and, since Real's format is proprietary, the only way you'll be able to play it is with RealPlayer/RealOne itself.  No other players support Real's codec.


----------



## mr. k (Jun 20, 2004)

It's a pain to download real player because you have to give your credit card information and accept a ten day "free trial" to their subscription service, and then call a 1-800 number and cancel the account, but the media player is actually decent, worth the trouble.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 20, 2004)

No, it's a free download and you don't have to give a credit card at all.  You want the FREE RealOne player.

Go here:

http://www.real.com/

Then, in the upper-right-hand corner, under the "Free Games" button, you'll see "Free RealOne Player" in light grey.  Click that, make a new account with your email address (which doesn't require a credit card anywhere) and you're good to go.

If you want RealOne SuperPass, which is an extra service apart from the player, THEN you'll have to give your credit card.

Some time ago Real.com caught a lot of flak about hiding the free player download link really well, so people were fooled into thinking they HAD to purchase and then cancel some kind of RealOne service.  Not the case.   RealOne player is absolutely free.


----------



## mac_user_pt (Apr 14, 2009)

You can get a great Real Alternative for Mac here: http://freeapps4mac.blogspot.com/2009/04/mplayer-osx-v1-httpwww.html

It's a blog from Portugal for mac freeware.
If you don't understand Portuguese, just download the app and install it with the codecs. Get it here: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/730273/Blog/MPlayerOSX_1.0rc2%20%28Extended%20Icon%29.dmg


----------

